# Need another E/M expert.



## daniel (Jan 8, 2008)

Can I get a link to a copy of an 1997 audit template.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 9, 2008)

Wish I had the time to type one in for you - I just audited one.  
Lisa


----------



## tahoffman01 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Link for 1997 Guidelines*

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/Downloads/MASTER1.pdf

Hope this helps.  It will take you to the CMS website and give you the guidelines and templates for the 1997 Guidelines.


----------



## mmelcam (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.msbcbs.com/emsr/

Try this site and on the right click on E&M documentation auditor's worksheet. Hope this helps.


----------

